# Wind @ 3 mile/Bob Sikes



## EmeraldGhostJr (Aug 21, 2012)

Is anyone @ or live near 3 mile or Bob Sikes, how is the wind tonight? Thinking of getting up very early and going to wet a hook.


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

I live just east of Bayou Texar and Ive been hearing my wind chimes pretty consistently tonight. I've also heard a few big gusts but no clue as to how hard they were. It's too cold out there for me to check!


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

going to blow 10 to 20 out of the north may be a cold morning but may not puff up good before 10 or 11 am fishing should be fine dont know about the catching good luck


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

i live in ft walton so im not close but im on the sound so i assume we will have similar conditions after a front


----------

